# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteldheid

## Noa

Hoi, 

Ik ben een meisje van 20 en was vanaf mijn 15e aan de pil, omdat ik ging samen wonen met mijn vriend en wij misschien over een tijd een baby willen hadden we bedacht om te stoppen met de pil, dat is ondertussen een jaar geleden. Het was niet bedoelt om gelijk zwanger te raken maar om een betje te "ontgiften" In dat jaar tijd ben ik maar drie keer ongesteld geweest en er zitten dus elke keer maanden tussen en als ik dan ongesteld ben is het ongeveer twee weken lang. Ik maak me er een beetje zorgen over. Ik word steeds banger dat ik misschien wel helemaal nooi zwanger kan raken. Voor dat ik aan de pil ging was ik ook wel onregelmatig ongesteld maar niet zo erg.

Groetjes

----------


## Noa

is er niemand die mij wat tips kan geven?

----------


## _meisje_

hallo

ja ik vind dit best wel een moelijke vraag.. een vraag waar je denk ik t beste mee na je arts kan gaan..
gemiddelt zeggen ze dat je 6 maanden moet nemen om zwanger te raken.. dat is bij jou inmiddels verdubbelt..
ik weet er echt geen antwoord op.. maar voordat je zelf allelei illusies gaat maken... bel alsjeblieft je huisarts op !
die weet echt wel hier een antwoord op

heel veel s6 ermee en ik duim voor je ! :Smile:

----------

